
Buddhism Is Not Just Compatible with Modern Cosmology, It Welcomes It - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/short/93/buddhism-is-not-just-compatible-with-modern-cosmology-it-welcomes-it
======
aminorex
Yes, but it was invented by a Catholic priest:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Lemaître](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Lemaître)

Edit: Ooooh. Did that strike a sensitive nerve? Relevant facts are unwelcome?

~~~
ekm2
Maybe you should have specified that it was the Cosmology not Buddhism that
was invented by the Catholic priest.

